# Confixxx



## interface (27. Juni 2007)

Hi kennt jemand sich mit Confixx aus?
Bin mir am überlegen mir einen Vserver bei server4you zu holen.
Verstehe aber nicht ganz wie das mit den Reseller und Kunden laufen soll.
Hätte gerne für meine 5 Websites je 2GB Space sowie SQL und PHP.
Möchte Joomla darauf laufen lassen.

Wie muß ich da bitte vorgehen?

thx


----------



## LOK (1. Juli 2007)

melde dich bei mir ... mail@lok-soft.de


----------

